# Transponding



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

is digitrax the only one that has Transponding?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes Digitrax has the only license for it.
A transponding decoder can be added to any decoder or car to make it transponding.
Have you set up you layout and gotten all the equipment for block detection?
Have you set up all your cars with either a decoder for lighting or resistor wheel sets?
You have to have a working block detection system to add in transponding, it's not a stand alone system.
Most have found it a waste of $$ to do transponding.
So block detection will tell you it's occupied by either engines or cars and transponding will tell you what exact engine or transponding decoder equipped car is in that block, it will not give you it's exact location, just that's it in the block, it also will not tell you anything about non decoder equipped cars. It will not help you with signaling or any other track operations. as far as automation of a layout it serves a limited purpose for that also.
If you have a layout that is extremely large...large enough that you can't ever see what you have on the tracks it might give you some advantage.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i have a few blocks atm an i have a small layout but i want to at least try it out on a block or 2 so when i get a large layout i know how to do it!


----------

